# 2020 Secret Santa ......and we're off!



## Phil Pascoe (22 Mar 2020)

As suggested on last year's thread - now's a good time to give people a prod, as the one thing most of us will have is spare time. If for any reason I don't run it a mod can alter it at a later date.
So if you have any queries or suggestions, post them here and we can keep the years seperated. Hopefully we'll get a few more entrants this year - don't be shy. 
(And yes, before someone points out the obvious - I know it's only March.  )


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Apr 2020)

I hope the Secret Santas are progressing well while nearly everyone has the spare time. :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 May 2020)

All coming along nicely, I hope.


----------



## marcros (12 May 2020)

Almost ready for posting


----------



## Droogs (12 May 2020)

Eh? How can it be ready for posting when you don't know who you have to give it to? Aren't we supposed to hire Magnum or Mcgyver to find out everything about out receiver and then make something sooo bespoke for them that they then cack themselves when they open it up on on the day of Babybel for how much it is just what they needed?


----------



## marcros (12 May 2020)

I was joking.


----------



## marcros (18 Aug 2020)

must be time to start thinking about this, so we have some time to make things!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Aug 2020)

Most of us have had months. Mine's sorted.


----------



## Fitzroy (18 Aug 2020)

I’m in BTW. My project is so far in its early design phase, so far in fact it still looks a lot like a piece of sawn timber.


----------



## MikeG. (18 Aug 2020)

I'm up for it this year.


----------



## marcros (18 Aug 2020)

Fitzroy said:


> I’m in BTW. My project is so far in its early design phase, so far in fact it still looks a lot like a piece of sawn timber.



I am going with a different approach and am going to start with a pile of sawdust and reform it into something. apparently mixing it with a bit of glue covers up lots of mistakes...


----------



## billw (18 Aug 2020)

*quickly starts making another bench hook*


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Aug 2020)

Good. The more the merrier. I seem to be sorting it again, but if anyone else wants a crack, they're welcome.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Sep 2020)

The queue of people wishing to take this over is very, very small. Non existent in fact, so if no one has any objections I'll start again in a couple of weeks, aiming to do the draw about the third week of October thus allowing about six working weeks before posting. The more the merrier, we need some more newcomers to avoid repeating past years. Don't be shy, have a go. You can buy something if you're not happy to make something.

I'll do the same as last year, but I'll start all over again as people's addresses, email addresses, hobbies and interests change. I'll ask for your user name, your name and postal address, list of hobbies and interests (why some people don't include these in their profiles, I don't know) and NOTHING else in one email so I can forward it without the need to edit. If anyone has any questions, observations or requirements they can email me seperately on phildotpascoeatskydotcom. (Most of you have the email address anyway.)


----------



## Sheffield Tony (4 Sep 2020)

Count me in Phil. And thanks for organising again


----------



## thetyreman (4 Sep 2020)

count me in as well! thanks again Phil.


----------



## marcros (4 Sep 2020)

I'm in Phil.


----------



## Racers (6 Sep 2020)

I am in as usual. 


Pete


----------



## lurker (6 Sep 2020)

I am in


----------



## Steliz (6 Sep 2020)

I would participate but in previous Secret Santas I lacked any ability to make anything decent so I abstained (you're welcome) and now I feel more confident I no longer live in the UK.


----------



## Droogs (6 Sep 2020)

Pehaps Phil could introduce a SS Expatio edition for our continental compadres


----------



## Bm101 (6 Sep 2020)

Well. There's no need for that sort of language Droogs.
I'm sure the Europeans can put up with a NOrmal patio as we do. 
*shudders*


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Sep 2020)

Steliz said:


> I would participate but in previous Secret Santas I lacked any ability to make anything decent so I abstained (you're welcome) and now I feel more confident I no longer live in the UK.


I'm sure I could arrange something for a bottle of 6 put Tokay.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (7 Sep 2020)

I would have loved to take part, but I feel the postage would be crippling, so I won't. It's unlikely I would have made anything of value, but I do have lots of wood seasoning and nearly ready. It would have been nice to see what a real woodworker could do with it...


----------



## rxh (7 Sep 2020)

I would like to take part, please.


----------



## Garno (8 Sep 2020)

I'm in please.


----------



## Jamesc (11 Sep 2020)

I am in again please


----------



## Fitzroy (11 Sep 2020)

I’m in


----------



## MikeG. (11 Sep 2020)

The numbers are looking good this year, I reckon. Especially for September, when the thought of christmas hasn't crossed anyone's mind.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Sep 2020)

Yes, it's looking good, but we need new people if I am to avoid fiddling the draw like I did last year to avoid a few long time participants drawing the same people as they did a year or two before. So, come all you members who've looked in for years but not posted regulary - we need your input. Don't be shy.


----------



## SVB (26 Sep 2020)

Yep. im in. Highlight of xmas each year.


----------



## MikeG. (26 Sep 2020)

Sorry Phil, but I'm going to let you down, I'm afraid. All will become clear in the next few days.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Sep 2020)

Shame.
I'll start in earnest, it's close to the end of the month.
Please email me - phildotpascoeatskydotcom - with

Subject - 2020 Secret Santa.

1/ Your user name.
2/ Your name and address.
3/ A list of your interests.
4/ Whether you are right or left handed.


Please include nothing else, this is so that I can forward the whole email to your Secret Santa without editing.
It's possible in many cases to research people's interests, of course, but for some obscure reason some people are reluctant to put their interests in their profiles, so it's easier to get my retaliation in first.
Feel free to ask any questions, but in a seperate email, please.
If you have any doubts about whether you can meet the deadline, leave your entry until you are sure - it causes complications if someone pulls out late, but it'll be drawn as a round robin so it's much easier to put a late entry in than to to take an earlier one out.

For newcomers, there is no compulsion to make something, nicer as it is - search previous years for inspiration, there's plenty. There are no real rules, the only guideline being you should give something you would be happy to receive, so please support this brilliant annual event. I need more people to help prevent duplicating previous years' draws for the people who do actually make stuff. It's difficult to be unbiased on one hand and realistic and practical on the other and with more entrants it would be better and simpler.

I aim to get the entries in by the end of October and draw then. Aim to dispatch your gift by Saturday 12th Decenber.

Now please go back to the beginning and read this again.


----------



## rxh (27 Sep 2020)

Please can responders be asked to say whether they are right or left handed?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Sep 2020)

rxh said:


> Please can responders be asked to say whether they are right or left handed?


I knew I'd forgotten somthing. 

(apart from the e in something.)


----------



## Bm101 (27 Sep 2020)

What if you're ambi-sinister?


----------



## marcros (27 Sep 2020)

@sunnybob could we make this a sticky for a few months?

actually probably better to ask @MikeK or @Angie


----------



## --Tom-- (27 Sep 2020)

I’m keen to participate again. The Mallet I received last year has had a fair bit of use, most recently tapping in some oak pegs for a new coat rack.

cheers,
Tom


----------



## sunnybob (28 Sep 2020)

marcros said:


> @sunnybob could we make this a sticky for a few months?
> 
> actually probably better to ask @MikeK or @Angie


probably wise


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Sep 2020)

Well, I have the first three ...


----------



## Garno (28 Sep 2020)

Sent


----------



## AJB Temple (28 Sep 2020)

I am going to pass this year Phil. Very sorry but half the established members seem to be elsewhere at present.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (28 Sep 2020)

Bah humbug !


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Sep 2020)

Tony, could you send me an email please with your user name as the heading so I can list the entries a little more easily. PMs/Conversations are a pain in the jacksie. Thanks.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (28 Sep 2020)

Done. Impressed you have taken the bother to dress up for your job, Phil


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Sep 2020)

Thanks. I eneded up last year with about a third of the messages in PMs and two thirds in emails, it just complicates unnecessarily.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Sep 2020)

Up to nine. Come along, you know you want to. Don't be shy.


----------



## Droogs (30 Sep 2020)

just checking yu have my details?


----------



## bp122 (1 Oct 2020)

I'm in. Email sent yesterday.

Thanks.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Oct 2020)

I have the details of everyone I should have so far.


----------



## thetyreman (1 Oct 2020)

just sent mine


----------



## SVB (4 Oct 2020)

Sent my detail (not sure if duplicate but keen to be involved again - real gem of this forum!)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2020)

Up to twelve, largely the usual suspects. Come on all you people who've not done it before, we need new entrants.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Oct 2020)

Still only twelve. Come on people, we need more if it's not to stagnate.


----------



## Bm101 (14 Oct 2020)

Go on then. Count me in Phil.
Like the Last Supper. 
Email sent. God help one of you.


----------



## lurker (14 Oct 2020)

Bm101 said:


> Go on then. Count me in Phil.
> Like the Last Supper.
> Email sent. God help one of you.


If I get a used winder shammy I am going to be severely pi££Ed off


----------



## Sheffield Tony (14 Oct 2020)

Come on people ! Believe me, it will be the highlight of Christmas day. You can look forward to unwrapping something more interesting than socks, you can have the fun of seeing what everyone else has got without feeling left out, and you can hopefully use it as an excuse sneak off to the workshop after lunch. Normally I'd say it's a great excuse to escape the rellies, but we probably won't be allowed to have them round this year anyway


----------



## Bm101 (14 Oct 2020)

Course not Lurker! I can't believe you'd even begin to think that...
*quietly put holey old scrim back in van*


----------



## Droogs (14 Oct 2020)

OOh, I wonder who will get the new kitchen this year


----------



## Deadeye (14 Oct 2020)

Oh god.

Please, will you be gentle?
I'd love to join... but my effort will need to be appreciated as "took ages and doesn't look like much". I've been too scared the past 2 years.
However, it's one of the best things about this forum, so, if you'll have me, I'm in.


----------



## custard (14 Oct 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Still only twelve. Come on people, we need more if it's not to stagnate.



Okay, count me in. What's my next step?


----------



## Bm101 (14 Oct 2020)

Details are on page 2 Custard.
Email Phil. Tell him you need to be matched with me. Sort my house out with fine furniture. That's it mate.
Easy.


----------



## Droogs (14 Oct 2020)

It's getting better. Possibility of a new kitchen from Dr Bob or a nice dinning set from Custard and if AJB is up to task then a nice new extension to put it in. Almost better than Bullseye


----------



## Bm101 (14 Oct 2020)

'Look what you could have won!'
Oh wait. That's me...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Oct 2020)

Fourteen or fifteen. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2020)

In case you didn't know, there's a Secret Santa coming up.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2020)

Time's running out.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Oct 2020)

Come on, people! This is like drawing teeth.


----------



## Bm101 (19 Oct 2020)

You have an email Phil.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Oct 2020)

and it's answered.


----------



## bp122 (20 Oct 2020)

Hi Phil, I have sent my entry in a while ago but don't know if you received it.


----------



## --Tom-- (20 Oct 2020)

Just sent you an email, sorry for the delay!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Oct 2020)

Thanks, everyone, I have all entries up to now. Still need more.


----------



## Bm101 (20 Oct 2020)

Come on people! If I am willing to embarass myself on a global forum with my shonky skills and complete lack of raw talent for the sake of The Best Thing On UKW some of you could stretch to it and step up. 
Besides! You could be in with the chance of winning some very well used window cleaning equipment to boot. What's not to like?
*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*
Go onnnnn! Take a chance.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (20 Oct 2020)

Come on folks. If Phil doesn't get the draw done soon I won't have time to make something !


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Oct 2020)

I need to get this drawn in a week, so please come on, we need more people. We're down on the last few years.

If you're not sure what it entails, the last years' Secret Santas are easily searched.


----------



## lurker (22 Oct 2020)

I didn’t get a reply e mail, should I be concerned?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Oct 2020)

lurker said:


> I didn’t get a reply e mail, should I be concerned?


Sorry, I haven't had an email from you.


----------



## lurker (24 Oct 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Sorry, I haven't had an email from you.


I definelty sent one. Will do it again. Maybe I typed the address wrong. Will pm you straight after .


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Oct 2020)

Today's bump.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Oct 2020)

Come along, don't be shy.


----------



## lurker (25 Oct 2020)

Could you list who is in?
Just incase there is someone who thinks they are in but is out.
Like me until yesterday.


----------



## Fitzroy (25 Oct 2020)

What Lurker said, I was just wondering the same.


----------



## Bm101 (25 Oct 2020)

I better be in I've been furiously hand carving tiny clothes pegs for weeks now.


----------



## Bm101 (25 Oct 2020)

Sh*t.Take that back... No.No I haven't


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Oct 2020)

Fitzroy said:


> What Lurker said, I was just wondering the same.


Sorry, I didn't acknowledge your email. Everyone is in up to now - I can't really publish a list as there may be people who wish to remain totally anonymous.

edit - I will double check tomorrow - dung happens.


----------



## Escudo (26 Oct 2020)

Hello forum friends,

Hope I am not too late to the secret santa party.

I will send you an email Phil, thanks for organising again.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## lurker (26 Oct 2020)

Escudo said:


> Hello forum friends,
> 
> Hope I am not too late to the secret santa party.
> 
> ...


Hello Tony, good to see you are still around


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2020)

Deadeye said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Please, will you be gentle?
> I'd love to join... but my effort will need to be appreciated as "took ages and doesn't look like much". I've been too scared the past 2 years.
> However, it's one of the best things about this forum, so, if you'll have me, I'm in.


Can I have your details by email, please? I don't appear to have them.

Phil


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2020)

Seventeen, eighteen probably. It's getting better, but more would be excellent.
All double checked.


----------



## Escudo (26 Oct 2020)

lurker said:


> Hello Tony, good to see you are still around



Thanks Lurker,

I have been so busy and have sadly not spent much time in my workshop in the last year or so.

I occasionally have a browse on the site to see what is happening. It is hard to believe we joined around 14 years ago!

Glad to be taking part in Secret Santa. Pretty sure I have completed every year. I always look forward to looking at all the pictures of the gifts sent.

You never know you might just draw me this year, or maybe the boot could be on the other foot?

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Oct 2020)

Another bump. Come on, people, we still need more of you.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2020)

Deadeye - could I have your details please if you're in? Thanks.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (28 Oct 2020)

Oops. Looks like SS may be trickier this year. Still, inspired by Phil, if he can do it without legs, I should still do my best with one good one and one held together with self-tapping screws.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2020)

You'll manage. I've just built book shelves in the bedroom (only room with space) and fitted new skirting boards.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2020)

I have eighteen. I'd have liked a few more, but hey ho. I'll let my wife draw it on Sunday. The last two years I've fiddled the draw a little to avoid drawing people whom I know give nice hand made stuff with the same people they had the year or two before, but I haven't really got enough entrants to try to do it again, so if you happen to get the same person you got last year or the year before, I'm sorry. (I haven't forgotten the person who asked for someone right handed.)


----------



## Racers (30 Oct 2020)

Sheffield Tony said:


> View attachment 95265
> 
> Oops. Looks like SS may be trickier this year. Still, inspired by Phil, if he can do it without legs, I should still do my best with one good one and one held together with self-tapping screws.


How did you manage to do that? Fighting s tiger, jumping the Avon gorge on a bmx?

Get well soon. 


Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2020)

Kick starting his pole lathe.


----------



## rxh (30 Oct 2020)

Phil, I don't mind if my recipient is right or left handed. I just would like to know which is their dominant hand.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2020)

When I forward the details you'll know.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2020)

Can we make this up to twenty? Please? Pretty please? Numbers should be going up every year, not down.


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (30 Oct 2020)

I'd like to be in too if I'm not too late to the party?


----------



## Sheffield Tony (30 Oct 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Kick starting his pole lathe.


 very good Phil. Not woodwork related. Just walking on a field path in the Chilterns on a slippery chalk clay. Slipped, landed badly on this foot. 3 fractures in my ankle.

A month or so ago, I walked 74 miles over 4 days along the Pennine way from Horton in Ribblesdale to Appleby in Westmorland, on my own, miles away from anywhere, without incident. But a Sunday stroll lands me on crutches for six weeks. 

Hopefully it will still have plenty of treadling left in it yet. But not before Christmas. 

I'm collecting titanium from the NHS quite well. By the time I go, they will call the scrapman not the undertaker.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2020)

Essex Barn Workshop said:


> I'd like to be in too if I'm not too late to the party?


You're in. One more for the twenty? Don't be shy!


----------



## --Tom-- (30 Oct 2020)

As someone who took part for the first time last year I can heartily recommend getting involved.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2020)

Well, we have twenty. More would be good.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2020)

I'll get this drawn tomorrow. I've just had my dog put down, amd my head is all over the place.


----------



## Deadeye (1 Nov 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I'll get this drawn tomorrow. I've just had my dog put down, amd my head is all over the place.


Oh Phil. So sorry to hear that. It's a horrible, gutting thing. My thoughts with you.


----------



## Jamesc (2 Nov 2020)

So so sorry to hear that Phil,
We have had a close call this week and it was touch and go for our dog so very much feel for you.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2020)

Ho, ho, ho! I've done the draw, I'll get the details sent out later.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2020)

You should all have emails. When you get them please let me know by email. Thanks.

I've been asked when the cut off date is. I thought setting it at 10/12 was possibly a bit early, but in view of the lockdown I expect couriers to be run ragged so it's probably good to aim for this. It's a target, not an order - with the best will in the world things always over run. Just try to ensure delivery before Xmas.


----------



## Bm101 (2 Nov 2020)

Think we might all be considering sorting out our christmas list for friends and families a lot earlier on that topic. Thanks again for all the effort Phil.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2020)

I have the first seven confirmations - keep them coming (by email), please - cockups are easily fixed at this stage, not so easily later on.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2020)

Ten of you haven't yet confirmed you have your details, could you please do it?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Nov 2020)

Still waiting ...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Nov 2020)

Come on, please, I'm not asking much. Another seven or eight to go.


----------



## lurker (5 Nov 2020)

Have a bump on me


----------



## bp122 (5 Nov 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Come on, please, I'm not asking much. Another seven or eight to go.


Sorry, Phil. Just seen the thread. I have confirmed via email.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Nov 2020)

I'm still missing seven or eight confirmations so I assume by now that everyone who should have details has them.


----------



## lurker (8 Nov 2020)

Suggest you list who you are waiting for.
Just incase they think you have had a confirmation


----------



## Garno (12 Nov 2020)

I have just received a Yodel delivery. I have not ordered anything from anywhere so I can only assume it is from my secret Santa. I wont know for certain until I open it on Christmas day. It does not look big enough to be a new kitchen from Doctor Bob.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Nov 2020)

I'm now missing only one confirmation and I know he logs in only occasionally, so all would appear to be well.


----------



## --Tom-- (12 Nov 2020)

I’ve had the idea, ordered materials, and now waiting for them to arrive to attempt to turn them into something


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Nov 2020)

Garno said:


> I have just received a Yodel delivery. I have not ordered anything from anywhere so I can only assume it is from my secret Santa. I wont know for certain until I open it on Christmas day. It does not look big enough to be a new kitchen from Doctor Bob.


Your assumption is correct.


----------



## Droogs (13 Nov 2020)

maybe its a voucher for and a model of a new kitchen


----------



## Garno (13 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> maybe its a voucher for and a model of a new kitchen



Oh I do hope you're right


----------



## SVB (14 Nov 2020)

Just had a nice afternoon in the workshop and made quite a bit of progress on SS gift.

Really is highlight of year!

Simon


----------



## Deadeye (18 Nov 2020)

SVB said:


> Just had a nice afternoon in the workshop and made quite a bit of progress on SS gift.
> 
> Really is highlight of year!
> 
> Simon



Likewise - and, at the moment the successful bits just about outweigh the mistakes!


----------



## --Tom-- (24 Nov 2020)

Had an arrival in the post today






No tree yet to go under so will be waiting patiently on the bookcase 

Thanks Secret santa

I had better get a wriggle on with mine


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Nov 2020)

As and when you post your gifts, could you drop me an email, please.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Dec 2020)

Time is plodding on.


----------



## lurker (2 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> As and when you post your gifts, could you drop me an email, please.


I sent you a "conversation" assume that is ok.?
Your post reminded me that you had asked for e mails ... Sorry!


----------



## Bm101 (2 Dec 2020)

--Tom-- said:


> Had an arrival in the post today
> View attachment 97061
> 
> 
> ...


Just for a moment there I had an awful moment where I thought' Christ what happened to Tom's legs!?! And why's he wearing a neon pink t shirt?
Then I realised it was your sofa.
*Shudder


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Dec 2020)

I'd rather a PM than not know, it's just much easier to file emails.


----------



## Bm101 (2 Dec 2020)

I'm going good guns. Emptied the shed. Found at least 3 old buckets. 4 various sets of window cleaning tools. Someone's going to be a winner.


Whatever happens.


----------



## Fitzroy (2 Dec 2020)

Just about there, another coat of paint to hide the bodges and it can go in a box for sending. Should go in the post this weekend.

I’m not a big samurai woodworker watcher but this made me laugh. The last one ‘oh yer it’s done and it only took me half as long as I thought’ so wish that was the case when I decide on a project. 


Fitz.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Dec 2020)

The important one is sorted. I have received mine.


----------



## Deadeye (3 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> The important one is sorted. I have received mine.




Yaaay. I finished today. Just remember I tried hard and the blemishes are beautiful. I won't be able to wrap it until the w/e though unless gaffa tape and sacking is viewed as festive.


----------



## --Tom-- (3 Dec 2020)

Mine is testing my ability to make mistakes into features at the moment, two steps forward one step back!
I hear how well you hide mistakes is a benchmark for a craftsman though


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Dec 2020)

That's what professionalism is - knowing how best to cover your mistakes.


----------



## --Tom-- (3 Dec 2020)

When the whole thing is duck tape it somewhat diminishes the aesthetics 

jokes- so far no duck tape has been harmed in the name of secret Santa


----------



## Bm101 (3 Dec 2020)

What if it was just a proper duck covered in normal electrical tape?
Would that still be duck tape?

Oh God. 
What if it was a duck and a chimpanzee?


----------



## bp122 (3 Dec 2020)

Still W.I.P at the moment. Feels like R.I.P though!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2020)

Gentle prod ...


----------



## Deadeye (9 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Gentle prod ...



Complete and despatched!


----------



## Fitzroy (9 Dec 2020)

Mine also is done and dusted.


----------



## bp122 (9 Dec 2020)

Received mine today.
Very intrigued as to what it is. Can't wait


----------



## bp122 (9 Dec 2020)

bp122 said:


> Received mine today.
> Very intrigued as to what it is. Can't wait


Apparently was hand delivered


----------



## Bm101 (9 Dec 2020)

Me too. Working to a deadline here has done wonders... Last bit done today. Just need to post. 
Mine came today. I'm very excited. 


bp122 said:


> Received mine today.
> Very intrigued as to what it is. Can't wait



Holy Fu********


----------



## Bm101 (9 Dec 2020)

You_* l*_*ucky* bar*****!


----------



## marcros (9 Dec 2020)

Just be careful everybody that second class post seems to be very hit and miss. I am on a coffee forum and we ordered some beans that were posted to members. Some received last week, others still waiting (me included). 

Probably worth the extra few pence for first class. That doesn't seem to be as bad.


----------



## lurker (11 Dec 2020)

Mine has just arrived.
Thank you very much santa 

Relieved I did not draw bm101:
Parcel wrong shape for a bucket and too heavy to be old chammys


----------



## marcros (11 Dec 2020)

lurker said:


> Mine has just arrived.
> Thank you very much santa
> 
> Relieved I did not draw bm101:
> Parcel wrong shape for a bucket and too heavy to be old chammys


did it fit exactly in your kitchen space like it had been made to measure?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2020)

Eight yet to be sent. Fingers out  time.


----------



## Bm101 (11 Dec 2020)

lurker said:


> Mine has just arrived.
> Thank you very much santa
> 
> Relieved I did not draw bm101:
> Parcel wrong shape for a bucket and too heavy to be old chammys


I sent mine off today. The postage was collosal! I nearly had a heart attack then I had the bright idea of emptying the bucket. 
Much more reasonable.

'When do you want it to arrive?"
Before Christmas love. 

"How much is it worth?"
Well that's a_ tricky_ one tbh...

"What's in it?"
Ah you won't get me that easy you tricky b*gger! I grinned. Nice Try though love! 

_**Bloomin' spies everywhere! **_


----------



## Droogs (11 Dec 2020)

mine arrived the other day. forgot to let you know phil. i need to stop keeping things in the memory sieve


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## bp122 (12 Dec 2020)

Posted today.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Dec 2020)

Six yet to be sent.


----------



## Escudo (12 Dec 2020)

Just putting the finishing touches to my gift.

Will post on Monday.

Can't wait to see this years presents. Always fun and exciting.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## Deadeye (15 Dec 2020)

Yay! Postie came...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Dec 2020)

Three yet to be sent, eight yet to be received.


----------



## Fitzroy (15 Dec 2020)

Received mine, it's under the tree.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2020)

It's time they were all posted. I would think a courier is a better bet than the Royal Mail now, from what I'm hearing.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2020)

Two to go. Come on, you know who you are!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Dec 2020)

Nearly there on the despatch side, except for one member who hasn't informed me of either despatch or receipt. Come along, please!


----------



## marcros (18 Dec 2020)

how many are yet to be received Phil?
I sent mine a week or more back but have no way of knowing if it was received. not that there is much that I can do but wait if it hasn't.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Dec 2020)

No he hasn't as of a couple of hours ago.

Still five unaccounted for.


----------



## Doug B (18 Dec 2020)

Hopefully the 5 gifts do better than my sons Play Station 5 which DPD admit they took receipt of from curry’s but it is now officially “lost” I presume they mean stolen.


----------



## Garno (18 Dec 2020)

Phil,
Would it be at all possible to post a list of everyone who has notified you of receiving the Secret Santa gift?
I realise it is a big ask and understand if you can't do it.

Gary


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Dec 2020)

These are the ones I've had delivery notification of -
Tyreman
Fitzroy
Deadeye
JamesSc
Racers
Droogs
Lurker
Bp122
BM 101
RXH
Custard
Sheffield Tony
Garno
--tom--
Marcros
Escudo
pops92
SVB
Me.

I apologise if I've missed anyone's email.


----------



## marcros (19 Dec 2020)

The one that was sent to me has just arrived, Phil, so that is another off the missing list.


----------



## Deadeye (19 Dec 2020)

Doug B said:


> Hopefully the 5 gifts do better than my sons Play Station 5 which DPD admit they took receipt of from curry’s but it is now officially “lost” I presume they mean stolen.



Sorry to hear that Doug. Seems endemic at the moment - every single parcel that we have delivered has been opened. It's not even subtle. Fortunately it's all dull things so nothing missing yet, but I wouldn't rate the chances of anything valuable getting here.


----------



## thetyreman (19 Dec 2020)

Deadeye said:


> Sorry to hear that Doug. Seems endemic at the moment - every single parcel that we have delivered has been opened. It's not even subtle. Fortunately it's all dull things so nothing missing yet, but I wouldn't rate the chances of anything valuable getting here.



I even made a custom made crate for one my items which DPD managed to still damage the thing inside, I'm not a fan of them, or parcel2go, it's cheap for a reason! and often the insurance doesn't cover you fully! make sure to always take plenty of pictures before sending. I hope doug's parcel turns up, he should be offered a full refund and also compensation on top of that for them being incompetent, (apoligies to the mods if that's too off topic) I'll try to keep in the spirit of christmas and take a deep breath..


----------



## Escudo (19 Dec 2020)

Sorry to see that my gift does not appear to have arrived yet despite posting first class last Tuesday.

I regret not having a tracking number to see where it is and can only hope it arrives in time.

Tony.


----------



## SVB (19 Dec 2020)

parcel arrived couple of days ago - forgot to post but I think this is UKWS SS?!


----------



## Garno (20 Dec 2020)

Escudo said:


> Sorry to see that my gift does not appear to have arrived yet despite posting first class last Tuesday.
> 
> I regret not having a tracking number to see where it is and can only hope it arrives in time.
> 
> Tony.



We posted a letter that contained some important stuff on the 8th by first class signed for. Still waiting for it to get delivered. Having a tracking number really does not help.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2020)

SVB said:


> View attachment 98762
> View attachment 98762
> parcel arrived couple of days ago - forgot to post but I think this is UKWS SS?!


It is.


----------



## pops92 (21 Dec 2020)

Great news by Secret Santa present has arrived. Thank you Santa.
The one thing I love is trying to guess the content of a parcel.


----------



## marcros (21 Dec 2020)

the lost ones are starting to come through at least. There seems to be no pattern to the postal service. I ordered coffee from a company in Edinburgh. it took 9 days to get here. My parents in a Lincolnshire village posted me a couple of things and they took 2 days. several tales on here about things taking over a week, and then others saying that their packages were received next day.


----------



## clogs (21 Dec 2020)

try getting a parcel to Crete.......
ours was garanteed deliv in 8 days by a proper courier.....it took almost 5 weeks.....Covid and Xmas......hahaha...
only not so.....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2020)

Two yet to be delivered, both of which were sent a week or more ago. I'm nearly done.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2020)

Only waiting for EssexBarnWorkshop, as far as I know. Please drop me am email if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2020)

I'm going back to the day job after this. Herding cats.


----------



## billw (23 Dec 2020)

I've already started planning for SS21, I should have managed to make something suitable by then.


----------



## --Tom-- (23 Dec 2020)

2 days of suspense to go

Thanks again Phil for arranging


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (23 Dec 2020)

Hi, Glad and very happy to say I have recieved mine this morning! I have opened it to find a beautiful keepsake box with dovetails beyond my ability!
Many thanks to santa and Phil for sorting this all out.


----------



## marcros (23 Dec 2020)

Boom! Phil, you can rest easy now...


----------



## Droogs (23 Dec 2020)

TVM Phil your efforts are mucho appreciato


----------



## Escudo (24 Dec 2020)

Well done Phil. 

Thanks for organising this fun event.

Cheers, 
Escudo (Tony)


----------



## SVB (24 Dec 2020)

Great work Phil.

many thanks for your equal measures of diligence and tenacity!!

Simon


----------



## Doug B (24 Dec 2020)

One more sleep


----------



## SVB (25 Dec 2020)

Many thanks to my Santa - I wonderful screwdriver for my turning smock pocket in a beautiful piece of cocabolo (I think!). A real Xmas treat, thank you. 

Simon


----------



## bp122 (25 Dec 2020)

Thank you for these lovely handmade cramps (or clamps) and lovely card.

Thank you Santa


----------



## bp122 (25 Dec 2020)

Thank you @Phil Pascoe for organising this. It was genuine treat being part of this, looking forward to ss2021


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2020)

Wow I got a cracking stripy plane, it's very well made and the blade is razor sharp, it my bench wasn't covered in food and drinks I would be out playing with it now.



Secret Santa by Racers, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2020)

For my secret Santa I received a box of usefulness. Unfortunately, Santa was anonymous so I cannot say thank you properly, but I am very grateful.

I got a handy tape measure to keep in my pocket at all times, a set of mitre clamps and an extension lead that I haven't seen the likes of before. It is a handy length, but more usefully the sockets are spaced out along the length rather than just being at the end. This is perfect for my garage set up where I only have a double socket. Santa knew me well because I dread mitres because I have no suitable clamps, and I frequently have to estimate things using a foot or hand (not horses).

Thank you Santa, and thanks Phil.


----------



## Fitzroy (25 Dec 2020)

An incredible set of marking knives, I’m utterly blown away. Lovely Christmas card with info on the knives and box, O1 tool steel, curly koa and ebony for the handles, walnut box with zebrano lid, base, and splines.

I’ve always used cheap throw away craft knives for my marking out and they have bevels on both sides of the blade that I think upsets my set up. A proper marking knife is something I’ve been thinking about for a while, secret Santa how did you know!

Phil thanks for all your hard work setting this up, seasons best wishes to all UKW and your families. 

Fitz


----------



## custard (25 Dec 2020)

Lucky me!

A beautifully re-handled Howarth chisel (not only properly sharpened but superbly flattened, you'll be seeing this put to good use in forthcoming WIPs), a really useful set of gauge blocks (no more fiddling around with drill bits to set router plunge depths), and an amazingly turned pen (way too good for workshop use).






What a fabulous Christmas gift! 

Many thanks to my generous but anonymous benefactor, many thanks to Phil for organising it all, and a very merry Christmas to everyone on the forum!


----------



## bp122 (25 Dec 2020)

Fitzroy said:


> An incredible set of marking knives, I’m utterly blown away. Lovely Christmas card with info on the knives and box, O1 tool steel, curly koa and ebony for the handles, walnut box with zebrano lid, base, and splines.
> 
> I’ve always used cheap throw away craft knives for my marking out and they have bevels on both sides of the blade that I think upsets my set up. A proper marking knife is something I’ve been thinking about for a while, secret Santa how did you know!
> 
> ...


Exquisite!


----------



## billw (25 Dec 2020)

Fitzroy said:


> An incredible set of marking knives, I’m utterly blown away. Lovely Christmas card with info on the knives and box, O1 tool steel, curly koa and ebony for the handles, walnut box with zebrano lid, base, and splines.
> 
> View attachment 99170



WOW


----------



## pops92 (25 Dec 2020)

Many thanks to my anonymous Santa. This wax sounds really good stuff has a multitude of uses according to the manufacturers description.
Will be tried out shortly.



Merry Xmas and hope you have great time over the holiday period.


----------



## Droogs (25 Dec 2020)

I want to thank my S/S for the fantastic gifts. I am the new looker afterer of some excellent old tools. My box had a Stanley #90, a rather fetching rosewood marking gauge, a properly set largish wooden spokeshave and an endearing I Sorby bevel edge chisel. So for me an excellent haul as they say. Many many thanks to all who take part in this event each year, it truly is a highlight. Best of seasons greetings and wishes to all


----------



## lurker (25 Dec 2020)

I need to sort out photos but 

I received a perfectly executed oak garden kneeler.
Santa, it is a far too good piece of furniture to use in the garden, so I have turned it upside down and it now has pride of place next to my chair for my drinks holder. Without photos this may sound strange, but you will all see what I mean once posted. I am blown away by the craftsmanship that has gone into this beautifully designed item, your skills are something I aspire to. A true heirloom piece! Love the small butterfly in the slight grain defect, mark of a true perfectionist.

And to top it all off, a bottle of my favourite malt. ,!!


----------



## --Tom-- (25 Dec 2020)

Just opened mine and have a really great set of pieces for marking out






A small square, marking knife, scratch awl, ruler and pencils.

Some nice turning being displayed on the awl and knife which will see plenty of use.

Merry Christmas and many thanks to Secret Santa. It’s really great to be able to receive something that someone’s clearly put a lot of thought and effort into making.

Hopefully I can do them justice with the things I make using them in the future.


----------



## Bm101 (25 Dec 2020)

I am exremely happy, a beautifully made marking knife which is far superior to the lump of 01 I currently use and two impeccably finished dovetail markers to get me started on my first dovetails. Spoilt rotten!
All will be carefully looked after and have an extra special place in my shed. Many thanks to the maker and also to Phil for taking the time and trouble to organise this great event.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (25 Dec 2020)

Gosh, I'm lucky. To make a drawknife is quite a challenge needing a lot of skill and effort. To make one and give it away, that is extraordinary. And if that effort were not enough, a lovely marking knife too. I feel delighted and honoured to receive these. The maker has slightly given the game away with the stamp on the drawknife, in case we didn't recognise the trademark purple wood and shiny steel combination of the marking knife. And rightly so, he deserves the credit. Cheers Richard ... err Santa.

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I'm recovering from a broken ankle at the moment or I would give the drawknife a test run this afternoon. I'll certainly be giving it a go at the first opportunity.




Thannks also to Phil for organizing. Top job.


----------



## lurker (25 Dec 2020)

photos, hopefully


----------



## Jamesc (25 Dec 2020)

Here is my fabulous present, a gorgeous set of marking knives beutifully presented in a Yew and Oak Box. I am looking forward to using them on my planned projects in the new year. Thank you my Secret Santa. And a public Thank you to Phil for organising this again.












Thank you too from Mrs C! How very thoughtful, Santa, and very much appreciated. Still very much a novice in need of a lot of practice and these blanks will certainly help. Thank you very much! 

These were included for Mrs C


----------



## billw (25 Dec 2020)

Have to say, these SS presents are by far the nicest things I've seen as presents this year. Such a great idea. Top work @Phil Pascoe for making this happen.


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas forum friends.

Here is a picture of my fabulous gift from Mark (Marcros). An optical centre punch.

A hand turned holder, acrylic optic (sitting in the holder) and hardened punch. Ingenious design and execution. Well done Mark.






Always enjoy the secret santa event. Some terrific gifts this year. The talent and skill of forum members never ceases to amaze. 

Well done everyone, and special thanks again to Phil for organising this fun event.

Cheers,

Escudo (Tony)


----------



## Deadeye (25 Dec 2020)

These marking gauges are G O R G E O U S - thank you so much SS. What the photo doesn't do justice to is the feel of them - so smooth and tactile.
I might just wander round, you know, kinda holding them and thinking about marking out...

Wonderful - thanks again


----------



## Droogs (25 Dec 2020)

I have some of those guages. I'm guessing that the two tones of clamp now indicate whether it is an internal or external face on the the marking pin? They are very comforting to use


----------



## rxh (25 Dec 2020)

I was delighted to receive a strongly made wooden packing case containing this North Bros No. 1555 breast drill. It is an "all-singing-all-dancing" model with a switch to select between five modes of operation: "Plain", "L.H. Ratchet", "R.H.", "R.H. Double" and "Lock". There are also a small lever and a knurled portion which I do not yet know the functions of. The side handle is missing, as is often the case with old drills but I am equipped to make such items and I'll produce one without delay. Thank you so much Santa (Alan, aka Droogs).

Thanks also to Phil for organising again.


----------



## Droogs (25 Dec 2020)

You are more than welcome RXh, it has "10" modes as the other selector on top is for changing the gearing ratios that you want to use for either drilling or driving screws.


----------



## thetyreman (25 Dec 2020)

thankyou very much for my secret santa gift! it's a really nice walnut guitar, I'll probably put it on the garage workshop wall, it will remind me to keep playing guitar, nice card as well to go with it,

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Garno (25 Dec 2020)

I always seem to get wonderful items from the secret Santa's I have had and this year is no different. I am so pleased to receive a set of 3 nestling boxes. The photo's really do not do them justice and mere words could not describe how well made they are. Secret Santa hold your head up high you have an amazing skill set.


----------



## Garno (25 Dec 2020)

lurker said:


> photos, hopefully


I absolutely love that.


----------



## lurker (25 Dec 2020)

Garno said:


> I absolutely love that.


When I am sober, I will try to post close ups of some details that illustrate the craftsmanship that I have been finding today.


----------



## --Tom-- (25 Dec 2020)

Those boxes are really nice, shame we miss out on all the WIPs in Secret Santa would love to see how they’re made


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2020)

--Tom-- said:


> Those boxes are really nice, shame we miss out on all the WIPs in Secret Santa would love to see how they’re made



there was a post or two about making these- try searching for shaker boxes.

post 4117 Post a photo of the last thing you made and a few past that


----------



## Garno (25 Dec 2020)

--Tom-- said:


> Those boxes are really nice, shame we miss out on all the WIPs in Secret Santa would love to see how they’re made


 They are oval in shape and have wooden beads on the fronts. They all fit together so well, the skill to make them is amazing. I can't stress enough just how happy I am to receive them


----------



## JoeSheffer (25 Dec 2020)

Lovely stuff gentlemen.


----------



## Fitzroy (26 Dec 2020)

bp122 said:


> Thank you for these lovely handmade cramps (or clamps) and lovely card.
> 
> Thank you SantaView attachment 99159
> View attachment 99160
> ...



I think these are awesome, very makeable from my offcut pile. Will add to the list!

Fitz.


----------



## Deadeye (26 Dec 2020)

Droogs said:


> I have some of those guages. I'm guessing that the two tones of clamp now indicate whether it is an internal or external face on the the marking pin? They are very comforting to use




That's right - and the very best thing is I no longer have to mark by abusing my calipers and dragging a ragged scratch mark along the wood! I'm genuinely thrilled. Thanks again SS


----------



## Noggsy (26 Dec 2020)

Some absolutely stunning gifts on view again! Next year might be the year I dare to get involved.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Dec 2020)

I apologise for being late on parade, I'll get a couple of photos up in the morning when the light is better.


----------



## TRITON (27 Dec 2020)

In awe of those marking knives


----------



## Droogs (27 Dec 2020)

The wood used is phenomenal, almost has me believing in tartanwood


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Dec 2020)

A nice dough knife (strangely I've just thrown away a rusty stainless steel one) and this beautiful pencil - too nice to actually use -


----------



## Fitzroy (27 Dec 2020)

I’m back on the coffee table project and starting to mark joints, so much more pleasurable than my old plastic throwaway knives. Thanks again SS.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Dec 2020)

Maybe pops92 could do a wip on how to make those pens/pencils? I cannot see how to keep the pattern so even, and it would look horrible (to me at least) if weren't.


----------



## pops92 (28 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Maybe pops92 could do a wip on how to make those pens/pencils? I cannot see how to keep the pattern so even, and it would look horrible (to me at least) if weren't.


Will try and put something together to explain how it's done.


----------



## lurker (28 Dec 2020)

Fitzroy said:


> I’m back on the coffee table project and starting to mark joints, so much more pleasurable than my old plastic throwaway knives. Thanks again SS.


Are you going to do a WIP, we could all benefit from seeing your skills.


----------



## rxh (29 Dec 2020)

Droogs said:


> You are more than welcome RXh, it has "10" modes as the other selector on top is for changing the gearing ratios that you want to use for either drilling or driving screws.


Thanks Droogs, a quick update: I found a perfect side handle so I don't have to make one. Now my excellent drill is complete


----------



## pops92 (29 Dec 2020)

This above is the workshop pencil that I am trying to describe below, on how the Celtic knots was produced.



This is the jig I made to produce the 45° Celtic knots in the pencil. You have to make 4 separate cuts on a blank that is exactly square and the same dimensions on all 4 sides.
Number the sides 1,2,3,4.
Whatever infill you use needs to be the same thickness as the kerf of your bandsaw blade you are using.

This is the pencil blank finished before cutting into separate turning blanks. Then drilling and turning and finishing with sanding to 1200grit cleaning with methelated spirit. 4 Coats of thin Zap CA followed by4 Coats of medium Zap CA then through the 9 micromesh pads, finishing with quality cr polish.
There a couple of good videos on YouTube show how to do this. However they dont explain the importance of square, sized blank and infill size to kerf cut.

These above are a bit more complicated but the same principle. Very time consuming to get the accuracy of the knots so they all cross inline correctly.
Hope you find this information informative you can see and not to boring


----------



## hodsdonr (1 Jan 2021)

Always follow this thread with interest. Too far away to participate , but am amazed by the thought and quality of the gifts. well done guys.
And all the best for 2021
Richard


----------



## marcros (11 Jan 2021)

marcros said:


> For my secret Santa I received a box of usefulness. Unfortunately, Santa was anonymous so I cannot say thank you properly, but I am very grateful.
> 
> I got a handy tape measure to keep in my pocket at all times, a set of mitre clamps and an extension lead that I haven't seen the likes of before. It is a handy length, but more usefully the sockets are spaced out along the length rather than just being at the end. This is perfect for my garage set up where I only have a double socket. Santa knew me well because I dread mitres because I have no suitable clamps, and I frequently have to estimate things using a foot or hand (not horses).
> 
> Thank you Santa, and thanks Phil.



Santa was right- that tiny tape measure is useful every single day for one thing or another. I highly recommend everybody getting one to keep in a pocket with a small pen or pencil and a scrap of paper.


----------



## pops92 (11 Jan 2021)

pops92 said:


> Many thanks to my anonymous Santa. This wax sounds really good stuff has a multitude of uses according to the manufacturers description.
> Will be tried out shortly.
> View attachment 99189
> 
> Merry Xmas and hope you have great time over the holiday period.


I have just tried this wax and it is excellent thank you.


----------



## marcros (11 Jan 2021)

pops92 said:


> I have just tried this wax and it is excellent thank you.



I bet that your peacocks look amazing!


----------



## pops92 (11 Jan 2021)

marcros said:


> I bet that your peacocks look amazing!


----------

